# هل يمكن ارضاء المراه ؟ ادخل هنا واعرف الاجابه



## meraaa (3 يناير 2007)

*
تم افتتاح مركز تسوق للأزواج في دالاس حيث يمكن للسيدات الذهاب واختيار زوج من بين مجموعة كبيرة من الرجال 

المبنى مكون من خمسة أدوار كلما صعدت للدور الأعلى كان الرجال أفضل في الصفات و المميزات 

القاعدة الوحيدة أنك لو فتحت باب أي دور من هذه الأدوار لابد أن تختار زوجا أو تصعد للدور للأعلى 
ولا يمكنك الرجوع مرة أخرى .. النزول يكون للخروج بلا عودة فقط 

فذهبت صديقتين الى المركز لاختيار زوجين 

الدور الأول عليه لافتة تقول 
الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف محترمة و يحبون الأطفال 
فقالت الفتاتان لبعض: حسنا هذا أفضل من الا يكون لهم وظيفة أو الا يحبوا الأطفال 

ولكن لنر ماذا في الدور الأعلى 

الدور الثاني عليه لافتة تقول 

الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات عالية .. يحبون الأطفال .. و في غاية الوسامة 

قالت الفتاتان .. ممممم .. ولكن ماذا في الأعلى؟ 

الدور الثالث عليه لافتة تقول 

الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات كبيرة .. يحبون الأطفال .. في غاية الوسامة و يساعدون في شغل البيت 

قالت الفتاتان : وااو .. رائع .. ولكن ماذا قد يكون في الأعلى ؟ 

الدور الرابع عليه لافتة تقول 

الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات كبيرة .. يحبون الأطفال .. في غاية الوسامة و يساعدون في شغل البيت .. و في غاية الرومانسية 

قالت الفتاتان : يا الهي .. تخيلي ماذا يكون بانتظارنا في الدور الأعلى 

فصعدتا الى الدور الخامس 

وجدتا لافتة تقول : 

لا رجال هنا و هذا الدور فاضي و موجود فقط لإثبات أنه من المستحيل ارضاء المرأة .. مع السلامة*


----------



## Bero (4 يناير 2007)

طيب حلو انهم لقوا راجل رومانسى وبيشتغل فى البيت وبيلاعب الاطفال  وبيقبض مرتبات عاليا بس دى اشك فيها ووسيم انت هاتنهبوا ولا ايه مش كفاية حاجة واحدة 
بس بجد موضوع لذيذ  ربنا يباركك يا ميرا


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

حلو اوى الموضوع لذيذ يا ميرا ربنا يباركك مع وجود تعليق ان الواحده استحاله تلاقى الراجل اللى فى كل الصفات دى ده اذا لقيتى فيه صفات اساسا


----------



## meraaa (4 يناير 2007)

_ شكرا ليك يابيرو انت وايمى على ردودكم الجميله
 هههههه بس معاكى حق ياامى  بس اكيد مش كل الرجاله طبعا 
وربنا معاكم_


----------



## Bero (4 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> حلو اوى الموضوع لذيذ يا ميرا ربنا يباركك مع وجود تعليق ان الواحده استحاله تلاقى الراجل اللى فى كل الصفات دى ده اذا لقيتى فيه صفات اساسا



كده يا ايمى بقى بتقولى ده اذا لقيت فيه صفات اساسآ  ماشى ياايمى ربنا يسامحك شوفتى احنا محترمين ازاى وبنشتمش الى بيشتمونا  ده احنا ملائكة  وزوق وخفة وانا هامر رجال الى الابد ان يعلنوا الحرب الى الابد وانا هكون هنحر لحمك زى الخروف بس تعالى للحرب بتاعتنا وانا هاوريك :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

Bero قال:


> كده يا ايمى بقى بتقولى ده اذا لقيت فيه صفات اساسآ  ماشى ياايمى ربنا يسامحك شوفتى احنا محترمين ازاى وبنشتمش الى بيشتمونا  ده احنا ملائكة  وزوق وخفة وانا هامر رجال الى الابد ان يعلنوا الحرب الى الابد وانا هكون هنحر لحمك زى الخروف بس تعالى للحرب بتاعتنا وانا هاوريك :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:



كنتوا قربتوا تصعبوا عليا بس انت بقى قولت هنحر لحمك زى الخروف اولا مش فاهمه يعنى ايه ثانيا  تؤ تؤ تؤ مش هاجى عندكم الحزب:beee: :beee:


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

موضوعكى حقيقى يا ميرا فعلا مفيش فايدة فى جنس البنات دا خالص 
شوفتى بقاه ان مش ممكن ترضيهم ابدا 
بس بجد ميرسى اوى على موضوعكى اللذيذ دا 
وطالما ان انتى مش بتعلنى الحرب علينا يبقا انتى صاحبتنا وحبيبتنا 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## meraaa (5 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> موضوعكى حقيقى يا ميرا فعلا مفيش فايدة فى جنس البنات دا خالص
> شوفتى بقاه ان مش ممكن ترضيهم ابدا
> بس بجد ميرسى اوى على موضوعكى اللذيذ دا
> وطالما ان انتى مش بتعلنى الحرب علينا يبقا انتى صاحبتنا وحبيبتنا
> رجال الى الابد



_ هههههههه شكرا يالف على ردك
بس مش كل البنات يالف صدقنى بجد فى بنات يمكن ارضائها بحاجات بسيطه جدا وانا بحس انهم اقليه هما اللى مش بيرضوا
ولا ياعم خلينى انا بعيده عن الحرب بتاعتكوا دى انا محايده على الاخر ههههههه
ربنا معاك ياااااااارب_


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

صدقينى مفيش حد اعقل منكى فى المنتدى يا مير يا سلام لو كل البنات تاخدكى قدوة الواحد هيصدق ان فى ناس حلوة 
وانا مش بقول ان كل البنات كدة لكن البنات اللى مش بتراضى بايه حاجة هم اللى واضحين عشان الواحد يلتزم بالصدق 
وربنا معاكى يا ميرا فى كل حاجة
رجال الى الابد


----------



## meraaa (5 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> صدقينى مفيش حد اعقل منكى فى المنتدى يا مير يا سلام لو كل البنات تاخدكى قدوة الواحد هيصدق ان فى ناس حلوة
> وانا مش بقول ان كل البنات كدة لكن البنات اللى مش بتراضى بايه حاجة هم اللى واضحين عشان الواحد يلتزم بالصدق
> وربنا معاكى يا ميرا فى كل حاجة
> رجال الى الابد



_ ههههههههه لا مش للدرجه دى يالف انا ولا عاقله ولا حاجه انا بس محايده مش اكتر وبعدين يااخى ده البنات الطف المخلوقات:smil12:  مايستحقوش منكم كل ده 
اقولك جرب انت وجمعيه رجال الى الابد دى الطيبه استسلموا بلاش الحرب دى وجرب وقول ميرا قالت هههههههه_


----------



## lovebjw (5 يناير 2007)

يا ميرا انا عشان خاطركى ممكن ارضى ان احنا نعمل اتفاقية سلام وخارطة طريق لكن استسلام مش ممكن ابدا مع عدو الراجل الاول والاخير 
بس ممكن نروح شرم ونقعد قعدة ناس عاقلة كدة ونشوف ايه طلبات الحزب اللى عايز يحصل فيه زى ما حصل لصدام كدة 
ونشوف حزب الرجال هيرضى بالحاجات دى ولا لا وانا عارف طلبات حزب الرجال ايه بس هاقولها فى شرم مش هنا :smil12:  مش يا ميرا عشان تعرفى ان احنا حمامات سلام 
ورب المجد قال طوبى لصانعى السلام وانتى صانعة سلام يا ميرا بس الحزب النسائى دا عايز قنبلة مش سلام 
بس عشان خاطركى هم يشوفوا هنروح امتى شرم وانا المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب الرجال 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## christ my lord (5 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> *
> تم افتتاح مركز تسوق للأزواج في دالاس حيث يمكن للسيدات الذهاب واختيار زوج من بين مجموعة كبيرة من الرجال
> 
> المبنى مكون من خمسة أدوار كلما صعدت للدور الأعلى كان الرجال أفضل في الصفات و المميزات
> ...



هههههههه حلو يا ميرا .. ​


----------



## meraaa (8 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> يا ميرا انا عشان خاطركى ممكن ارضى ان احنا نعمل اتفاقية سلام وخارطة طريق لكن استسلام مش ممكن ابدا مع عدو الراجل الاول والاخير
> بس ممكن نروح شرم ونقعد قعدة ناس عاقلة كدة ونشوف ايه طلبات الحزب اللى عايز يحصل فيه زى ما حصل لصدام كدة
> ونشوف حزب الرجال هيرضى بالحاجات دى ولا لا وانا عارف طلبات حزب الرجال ايه بس هاقولها فى شرم مش هنا :smil12:  مش يا ميرا عشان تعرفى ان احنا حمامات سلام
> ورب المجد قال طوبى لصانعى السلام وانتى صانعة سلام يا ميرا بس الحزب النسائى دا عايز قنبلة مش سلام
> ...



_ هههههههههههههههه
بس يالف انا هقولك على حاجه الحزب النسائى مش هيرضى بموضوع الاتفاقيه ده 
اصل بصراحه الستاااااات اما تعلن الحرب اما تعلن السلام لكن حل وسط زى الاتفاقيه كده مايرضووووووش ابدا احنا عندنا اما ابيض او اسود مافيش رمادى ههههههه
ربنا يكرمكوا بقه او يتولاكوا هههههههه_


----------



## meraaa (8 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> هههههههه حلو يا ميرا .. ​



_ شكرا يايوساب على ردك_


----------



## lovebjw (8 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _ هههههههههههههههه
> بس يالف انا هقولك على حاجه الحزب النسائى مش هيرضى بموضوع الاتفاقيه ده
> اصل بصراحه الستاااااات اما تعلن الحرب اما تعلن السلام لكن حل وسط زى الاتفاقيه كده مايرضووووووش ابدا احنا عندنا اما ابيض او اسود مافيش رمادى ههههههه
> ربنا يكرمكوا بقه او يتولاكوا هههههههه_



يبقى يا انا عرفت الحزب دا مش ممكن يكون لون تانى غير الاسود وناس بالذات فيهم مش ممكن يكونو اى لون تانى 
يبقى على كدة رجال الى الابد


----------



## twety (10 يناير 2007)

*اة بامانه قوليلهم ياميرا*
*البنات رقيقات وناعملت*
*مش خناشير زى  الاولاد*
*بس موضوع جميل بجد ولذيذ*
*بس لو عكسنا الحال وبدل الازواج تكون الزوجات*
*هتعملوا ايه يا اولاد *
*ياريت اسمع ردكوا*
*بشرط*
*بكل امانه ومش زوغان*
*تخيلوا بجد لو عكسنا وقولولى ردكوا ايه؟*


----------



## Bero (10 يناير 2007)

بصى يا تويتى انا مومن ان مفيش حد كامل وعمرك ما هتلاقى الكامل ابدآ بس انا كمان بصدق ان ممكن يكون فى افضل من الى احنا فيه.
 انا كشاب  عارف ان فتاة احلامى مش هتكون كاملة ابدآ ومش زى الى باتمناه بس هتكون مختلفة عنى بس ده معناه انها تكون بتكملنى  ونكمل بعض. انا مش كامل وهى مش كاملة  بس ينفع نكمل بعض واقبل اى تغير للافضل مهما كان المغير وهى تقبا التغير للافضل  كما ذكرت فى موضوع سابقآ وليس معناه ضعف منى ابدآ  وبجد انا بتمنى ان نكون مكملين لبعض دائمآ


----------



## lovebjw (10 يناير 2007)

يا عم بيرو سيبك من شارون دى بتقولك عليك خناشور تخيل 
احنا خناشير يا ميرا عاجبيكى كدة وتقوليلى البنات رقيقة امول لو شريرة هتعمل فين ايه 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## twety (10 يناير 2007)

*بس يا لاف اسكت وهجبلك مصاصه*
*علشان تعرف ان البنات طيبين*
*اما لكلامك يابيرو*
*انت من كلامك بجد شخصيه نادرة وعاقله*
*فاهمه ايه المفروض يحصل*
*لكن اغلب الاولاد وخصوصا فى الصعيد*
*فاهمين ان لو قبل التغيير *
*ده معناه ضعف منه *
*وكلام من كده*
*وانت ولد وفاهم*
*عموما ربنا يهديكوووا*


----------



## meraaa (11 يناير 2007)

_ شكرا ليكى يا تويتى على ردك الجمييييل
 بس لا حراااااام ياتويتى مش كل الولاد خناشير مع العلم انى معرفشى يعنى ايه خناشير ههههههه
بس ممكن تكون عكس رقيقين 
وكلامك حلو اوى يابيرو فعلا بجد احلى حاجه ان الواحد يبقه عارف انه مش هيلاقى نصه التانى ويكون كامل خالى من العيوب خالص اكيد كل واحد فيه عيوب بس الحلو بقه ان كل واحد يعدى للتانى ويستحمله ده اذا كان بيحبه بجد وبكدا بجد هيكملوا بعض
 بجد شكرا لردودكم كلكم وشكرا ليك يالف ومتزعلشى تويتى مش قصدها ان كلكم خناشير هى تقصد بعضكم ههههه
وربنا معاكم كلكم يااااارب_


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

خناشير ياستى
دى كلمه
انا مرة قرايتها فى جرنال
كان الولاد بيشتكوا انهم مش بينزلوا صور بنات فى الصفحه بتاعت الجرنال 
وبينزلوا صور خناشير
بس بامانه معرفش معناه
بس ممكن يكون زى ماقولتى


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

الحقي يا توتي 

انا شايف انه لاف وايمي خلاص قربو يتفقوا عليكي 
وباين انه ايمي هتترك حزبك وتروح لحزب لاف
وادي اول عضو من حزبك طاااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

تصحيح يا توتي 
انا اقصد لاف وميرا اللي اتفقو عليكي مش لاف وايمي


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

معني كلمة خنشور تقريبا كده الشخص الجاف او الخشن 
يعني ينطبق علي الراجل والست اللي اعمالهم تعتمد علي 
القوة والعضلات وده بيأثر علي تعامله مع الناس بتبقي فيها خشونة 
ولما تقال للبنت او للست يعني مش رقيقة وتخيلو معي الست 
من غير رقه او نعومة ياساتر . ساعتها بجد نقول يارب اررررررررحم
عبيدك الرجال


----------



## emy (12 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> الحقي يا توتي
> 
> انا شايف انه لاف وايمي خلاص قربو يتفقوا عليكي
> وباين انه ايمي هتترك حزبك وتروح لحزب لاف
> وادي اول عضو من حزبك طاااااااااااااااااااااار


ايوه كده صحح كلامك انتى عايز تويتى تزعل ولا ايه منى  ولا ايه انا متفقتش مع حد يا خويا


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> ايوه كده صحح كلامك انتى عايز تويتى تزعل ولا ايه منى  ولا ايه انا متفقتش مع حد يا خويا


ههههههههههه ايه يا ايمى انتى ماشية بمبدا من خاف سلم 
شفتى يا تويتى ايمى خايفة منكى ازاى 
ههههههههههه دى عاملة الرعب للحزب بتاعها بتفكرنى بصدام الله يرحمه ولا ميرحموش دا مش موضوعنا 
اتعلمى يا تويتى من نهاية صدام وخافى على نفسكى يا ماما وبلاش اللعب فى عداد عمركى 
ماتخافيش يا ايمى لو تويتى بتضربكى ابقى تعالى واحنا قادرين باذن الله ان نحميكى منها ومن شرها 
شفتى يا مير الشريرة اللى اسمها توتيى عاملة ازاى شفتى يعنى انا اقولت نعمل سلام شفتى الرد بتاعها ازاى 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

باين عليك بتهدى النفوس يافريد
انت يا ايمى انتى حبيبتى وانا عارفه انك مستحيل تسيبى الحزب بتاعنا
انا اه عملت هدنه واهو لاف بيلغيها
طبعا كده الكل شاهد انه مفترى وظالم
وبيدينى تهم كده عينى عينك
وانتى ياميرا حددى موقفك
معنا ولا علينا
ولو ان باين من كلامك انك معنا ومتخافيش مش هسمح لحد يوقع بينا
نساء مع بعض للابد


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

بين عليكي خفتي يا ايمي من توتي
خفتي علي عضويتك فالحزب النسائي
بس توتي طيبة واميرة مش هتكلمك


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

بلاش تهديه النفوس دى يافريد
ايمى من مؤسسين الحزب
ومهما قولت ولا عملت
مش هتاثر على رايها
وانا مش بخوف 
ربنا يسامحك


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

يا تويتى خلاص فى سلام بلاش نقلب فى صفاحاتنا القديمة ماشى خلى فى سلام اسحن 
وانا هو بكتب الشعار الجديد فى كل حاجة بكتبها 
رجال ونساء فى محبة الى الابد


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

اوك ياباشا
انا هسكت ومش هقلب فى صفحاتنا القديمه
بس بلاش الاننانيه دى
واكتب حزب المحبه 
ومتقولش الرجال الاول
اوك


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

اوك يا تويتى واسم الحزب الجديد 
حزب المحبة بس


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

اوك ياباشا
كده احلى كلام
حزب المحبه


----------



## lovebjw (12 يناير 2007)

اى خدمة يا تويتى عشان متقوليش ان انا انانى اوك 
امضاء حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

حلو الكلام
حزب المحبه


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

يا :11: حد يقدر يقول عليكي بتخوفي ده كلام
دا انت نسمة و وردة  المنتدي يا توتي:11:


----------



## twety (12 يناير 2007)

الله يكرمك
ميرسى على ذوقك


----------



## meraaa (13 يناير 2007)

_ سلام ليكوا ياجماعه وحشتونى بجد
اولا عاوزة ارد على فريد انا مش متفقه مع لاف على تويتى هو انا اقدر برده
ثانيا ياتويتى انا بحب اكون محايده يعنى ولا معاكم ولا عليكم بس اكيد النفوس بتحن واكيد انا معاكم بس برده مش عليهم اوى ههههه
ثالثا ودى احلى حاجه بقه انكوا وصلتوا لاحلى حزب وده بقه انا معاكم فيه ويااااااارب على طول فى محبه وسلام وبلاش حد يقلب على حد خلينا حلوين كده مع بعض ههههههه
حزب المحبه_


----------



## twety (13 يناير 2007)

احلى كلام
من احلى ميرا
وميرسى ياباشا على كلامك
ويارب دايما نكون كلنا فى محبه
حزب المحبه


----------



## meraaa (13 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> احلى كلام
> من احلى ميرا
> وميرسى ياباشا على كلامك
> ويارب دايما نكون كلنا فى محبه
> حزب المحبه



 ميرسى ليكى انتى يااجمل تويتى على ردودك ومشاركاتك الجميله 
وياااااااااااااااارب فعلا على طول فى محبه
حزب المحبه


----------



## lovebjw (13 يناير 2007)

يا احلى مير انتى اولى واحدة فى حزب المحبة دانتى صاحبة الفكرة عشان كدة احنا ممكن نعملك تمثال صغير فى المقر بتاع حزبنا الجديد ويارب يا ميرا نكون كلنا عايش فى سلام كلنا ومحبة الى الابد
لان الهنا اله المحبة وهو اللى بيحط الحب فى قلب كل واحد بيتبعه عشان كدة انا مهما عاشت ومهما قولت مش هاقدر اشكر الهنا المحب جدا اللى كان حبه لينا مش كلام بل افعال واحنا مهما حاولنا فاحنا بنتعلم من الهنا اله القلوب الناقية 
حزب المحبة


----------



## meraaa (13 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> يا احلى مير انتى اولى واحدة فى حزب المحبة دانتى صاحبة الفكرة عشان كدة احنا ممكن نعملك تمثال صغير فى المقر بتاع حزبنا الجديد ويارب يا ميرا نكون كلنا عايش فى سلام كلنا ومحبة الى الابد
> لان الهنا اله المحبة وهو اللى بيحط الحب فى قلب كل واحد بيتبعه عشان كدة انا مهما عاشت ومهما قولت مش هاقدر اشكر الهنا المحب جدا اللى كان حبه لينا مش كلام بل افعال واحنا مهما حاولنا فاحنا بنتعلم من الهنا اله القلوب الناقية
> حزب المحبة



_ ايه يالف الكلام الكبير عليا اوى ده انا مستحقش ربعه اصلا ربنا يخليك ويخلى محبتك الكبيرة دى ..وربنا هو اللى يكلل الحزب ده لانه حزب المحبه وهى صفه من صفات ربنا (الله محبه) ربنا معاك يارب دايما
حزب المحبه_


----------



## twety (13 يناير 2007)

*ايه ياعم الحلاوة دى*
*ايه الكلام اللى زى العسل دة*
*ربنا يديك كمان وكمان*
*على فكرة انا صليتلك*
*ياترى عملت ايه فى الامتحان*
*ربنا يساعد كل التلاميذ اللى بيزاكرو:smil12: *


----------



## الياس عازار (13 يناير 2007)

كده يا ايمى بقى بتقولى ده اذا لقيت فيه صفات اساسآ ماشى ياايمى ربنا يسامحك شوفتى احنا محترمين ازاى وبنشتمش الى بيشتمونا ده احنا ملائكة وزوق وخفة وانا هامر رجال الى الابد ان يعلنوا الحرب الى الابد وانا هكون هنحر لحمك زى الخروف بس تعالى للحرب بتاعتنا وانا هاوريك


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

الياس عازار قال:


> كده يا ايمى بقى بتقولى ده اذا لقيت فيه صفات اساسآ ماشى ياايمى ربنا يسامحك شوفتى احنا محترمين ازاى وبنشتمش الى بيشتمونا ده احنا ملائكة وزوق وخفة وانا هامر رجال الى الابد ان يعلنوا الحرب الى الابد وانا هكون هنحر لحمك زى الخروف بس تعالى للحرب بتاعتنا وانا هاوريك


لا بلاش الطيب احسن ايمى قالت الكلام دا فى لحظة ضعف كان الحزب بتاعها مضروب ومتبهدل ساعتها 
عشان كدة من الغيظ اللى فيها ردت قالت كدة لكن خلينا نعرف البنات ازاى احنا فينا صفات حلوة بان احنا نقدم الحب اللى هم ماقدموهش 
وانا هنا مش بيهاجم البنات لكن انا بخلى الراجل ميتاخدش موقف عداءى من البنات 
حزب المحبة


----------



## emy (14 يناير 2007)

كده يا الياس وبعدين ايه كل واحد يتكلم يقول هنحر لحمكوا انتوا بقيتوا جزارين خلاص وبعدين مش تقدر تعمل حاجه بقى
ومرسى اوى يا لوف على الكلام الجميل بتاعت وبعدين انت فعلا  من ضمن حزب المحبه


----------



## Bero (14 يناير 2007)

انا مش موافق


----------



## Bero (14 يناير 2007)

وبرحب بالعضو الجديد الياس مرحبآ بك فى الحزب حزب الرجالى خالص الف مبروك يا باشا ومنور الحزب
وسيبك مفيش حاجة اسمها محبة


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليكم يا شباب على ردودكم الجميله
هههههه بس معام حق  بس اكيد مش كل الرجاله طبعا 
وربنا معاكم



__________________
+ ليتنى يارب انسى الكل وتبقى انت وحدك تشبع حياتى +


M*e*R*R*y ^._.^._.^ C*h*R*i*S*t*M*@*S


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2007)

*كده يالاف*
*بقى الحزب بتاعنا مهزوم ومتبهدل*
*نبتدى الحرب تانى*
*عموما هعديها*
*ولو ان البدايه كده مطمنش*
*واهمد يابيرو انت والياس*
*بدل مانصحى ونفرجكوا*
*خلى حزب المحبه شغال فى هدوء*
*ابعد ياشر*
*(حزب المحبه)*


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

ان حزب المحبة هادء بس انتو بلاش الحرب
مش كده ........................


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

* متخافيش ياتويتى انشاء الله حزب المحبه هو اللى هيفضل منتصر على طول
ويشرفنا كمان ان بيرو والياس يبقوا معانا خليكوا حلوين بقه وتعالوا فى حزبنا الجمييييل
حزب المحبه*


----------



## Bero (14 يناير 2007)

ايه يا ميرا بتسجدينى ولا ايه مش احنا الى بنتسجد ياما وانا عند كلمتى لاسلام لارحمة مع النساء 
رجال الى الابد


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

Bero قال:


> ايه يا ميرا بتسجدينى ولا ايه مش احنا الى بنتسجد ياما وانا عند كلمتى لاسلام لارحمة مع النساء
> رجال الى الابد



 اولا يعنى ايه بتسجدينى
ثانيا انا مش بسجدك  رغم انى مش عارفه هى يعنى ايه هههههههه بس ممكن اكون بخمن
وبعدين بقه انت معترض ليه على حزب المحبه هو فى احلى من المحبه يااخى 
يااااااارب دمغك تلين بقه وبلاش حرب والكلام الفاضى ده الله يلا بقه مستنينك معانا خليك حلو
حزب المحبه


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)




----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

:a82: احنا باقيين وللي مش عاكبوه يعمل كده  :a82: :a82:


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

انشاء الله حزب المحبه هو المنتصر


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

نعم يا شباب هو المتتصر:yahoo:


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

_ عالعموم احنا انشاء الله منتصرين عشان معانا المحبه كلها (الله محبه)
لكن احنا بما ان حزبنا حزب المحبه فاحنا بنحب الكل ومش بنعلن الحرب على حد والحزب مفتوح لاى حد عاوز ينضم لينا
حزب المحبه _


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2007)

*انا كده مش فهماك يا الياس*
*انت معنا ولا علينا*
*ياريت تبقى معنا*
*مفيش احلة من المحبه*
*مستنينك ياعم بيرو*
*لما تهدى وياريت تقصر ومتاخدش وقت*
*وتعالى نورنا فى حزبنا*
*مستنينك على احر من الجمر*
*(حزب المحبه)*


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

أنا معاكم ياعم


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

_ انا برده ياتويتى مكنتش فاهمه الياس مع مين بالظبط بس اتضحك انه انضم معانا فى حزبنا 
نورت ياالياس وعقبال بيرو ادعوله_


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

أنا معاكم ياعموله مكنش معاكم دحزب المحبهج


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

أنا معاكم ياعموله مكنش معاكم دحزب المحبهج


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

*يوحنا*

أنا معاكم ياعموله مكنش معاكم دحزب المحبهج


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

أنا لي الشرف أن اكون في هذا الحزب


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

علىكل حال أحبكم كلوكوم


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

Nativity : Arabic
:http://www.hamatoura.com/GreetingCard/December25/NativityOfChrist-Ar.html


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

الرجاء من الجميع سمع هذه التراتيل    والتعليق لحقاعليها

http://www.hamatoura.com/GreetingCard/December25/NativityOfChrist-Ar.html

English:http://www.hamatoura.com/GreetingCard/December25/NativityOfChrist-Eng.html
           Greek 
:http://www.hamatoura.com/GreetingCard/December25/NativityOfChrist-Grk.html

Theophany: Arabic
:http://www.hamatoura.com/GreetingCard/January6/Theophany-Ar.html

English:http://www.hamatoura.com/GreetingCard/January6/Theophany-Eng.html


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 يناير 2007)

*فيه ايه يا شباب هو انا اغيب عنكم شوية الاقيكم ماسكين في 
هدوم بعض لا لا لا لا  مينفعش كدة . كده تعبي راح اونطة بعــــد 
المحاولات والجولات بين توتي وايمي  وميرا ولاف وربنا كلل جهودي
بالتوفيق والنجاح واسسنا حزب المحبة 
وبنجهز علشان نعمل انتخابات المجلس بعد ده كله الاقيكم 
ماسكين في بعض تاني عاملين زي احزاب المعارضة 
بصراحة خيبتو ا املي فيكم يا شباب المستقبل
دا مسيحنا قال حبو ا اعداءكم وبما انكم ليسة اعداء بل اصدقاء
 واسمحولي اخطب شوية واقول كلام جامد
من هنا ومن علي منبر مجلس جزب المحبة اطالب جميع 
الاعضاء الالتزام بقواعد الحزب واولها الهدوء والمحبة لاخيك واختك
من الاعضاء والعضوات 
 وعاش حزب المحبه للابد  
انت فين يا جهاد ( قصدي يا توتي الحقين الحزب هيضيع )

       ربنا يهديكم يا اولاد المسيح علي بعض
          ايه رايكم في الخطبه دي حلوة  
ولو مش عجباكم بلاش ضرب بالطماطم  *


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 يناير 2007)

*يا استاذ بيرو بلاش مشاكل انت والياس 
علشان حت لا تقع تحت طائلة القانون
 مش القانون المدني ولا الجنائي
لكن القانون الاقوي 
قانون حزب المحبة*


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

_ بصراحه خطبه رائعه يافريد ربنا يزيد من امثالك
ههههههه وتهدى النفوس كمان وكمان_


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 يناير 2007)

*مرسي يا ميرا 

علشان الكلام الحلو ده
انت مرشحة معانا لمنصب وزاري في الحزب
؟؟؟؟؟ ودي مش رشوة لحسن الاعضاء يفتكرو
انه فيه كوسة ولا حاجة روحي الحزب وهتلاقي
 اسمك في جدول الانتخابات
 وخليكي جنب التليفون*


----------



## adel baket (14 يناير 2007)

*ميرا شكرا على الموضوع الخرافى وعلشان تعرفوا ان البنات *
*ميملاش عينها الا ...........المهم الرب يباركك :a82: *


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *مرسي يا ميرا
> 
> علشان الكلام الحلو ده
> انت مرشحة معانا لمنصب وزاري في الحزب
> ...



ميرسى على ايه بس
وبعدين ياسيدى انا يكفينى انى اكون عضوة فى الحزب كفايه عليا 
حزب المحبه


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

nazeradel قال:


> *ميرا شكرا على الموضوع الخرافى وعلشان تعرفوا ان البنات *
> *ميملاش عينها الا ...........المهم الرب يباركك :a82: *



شكرااا ليك ياnazeradel على ردك الجميل 
بس صدقنى مش كل البنات:smil13:  وبردو فى ولاد كده يعنى مش كل الناس زى بعضها
عالعموم شكرا ليك وربنا معاك يااااارب


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 يناير 2007)

*مرسي علي الكلام الحلو ده يا ميرا 

وعلشان الكلام الحلو ده وبعد اذن السيد
رئيس الحزب والسادة الاعضاء الكرام
برشحك لمنصب كبير معانا في حزب الحـ..
فخليكي جنب التليفون*


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

يا مير ازاى انتى بتقولى ميكونش ليكى مكان لا انتى مكانكى فى حزب المحبة محفوظ 
بس انا برشحكى ودا طبعا بعد اذن الحزب كله وزيرة لمحاكمة تويتى عشان بتكسر القوانين كتير وعندها ميل غريب ان هى تخرب الحزب 
انتى تبقى وزيرة الحق عشان تشوفى كل واحد بيخالف تديه على دماغه 
وخليكى محايدة يا مير زى ما عودتينا 
* ملحوظة بسيطة لا يوجد فى الحكومة وزارة اسمها وزراة الحق عشان كدة احنا نكسب الحكومة 
حزب المحبة وارجو يا مير ان تقبلى منصبيكى الجديد


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

_ انا مستنيه يافريد جنب التليفون بس مافيش حد عبرنى
تانى حاجه بقه يالف المنصب ده صعب عليا اوى  قولى ليه... قولتلى ليه؟ههههه
انا اجاوبك واقولك انت طلبت منى ازاى اكون محايده وازاى احكم بينكم ماينفعش خالص يا لف مش هقدر 
وبعدين مالها تويتى ماهى زى العسل وبتلتزم بالقوانين واللوايح كلها عالعموم ربنا يبارك حزب المحبه ويزيده كمان وكمان
حزب المحبه _


----------



## christ my lord (14 يناير 2007)

هو فى اية يا شباب خير مالكم .. هدوا اللعب شوية .. اية الواحد ميعرفش ينام فى المنتدى دة شوية ​..


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

يا ميرا انتى ماشوفتيش قالت على ايه بتقول على ان 
كلامى كلام ناس مش كبيرة يرضيك الكلام دا يا ميرا يا وزيرة الحق 
وانا عارف ان انتى الصدق اللى جواكى هو اللى هيخليكى تحاكمى بالعدل 
لان الهنا اله عدل ومحبة ورحمة وهو عادل جدا مش بس رحيم 
حزب المحبة


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

وله ماكنش القصد المشاكل


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 يناير 2007)

*يا ميرا لازم تحس بالشوق للمنصب علشان 
لما يحصل تتمسكي بيه وتكون اعمالك كلها 
ويسة ويكتبو اسمك في لوحة الشرف الوزاري *

:64_64: :64_64: hone: hone:


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

_ اكيد يالف الكلام ده قبل ماكلنا نشترك فى حزب المحبه لما كونتوا انتوا الاتنين عالنين الحرب على بعض اكيد كانت متغاظه منك ساعتها ههههه
بس دلوقتى احنا ولاد حزب واحد ومش اى حزب ده حزب المحبه يعنى مايصحش يكون حد زعلان من حد مش كده ولا ايه يالف 
حزب المحبه_


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

_ ههههههههههه ماشى يافريد انا مستنيه ومتحمسه اهو:yahoo:  للمنصب 
بس المشكله انى خايفه ماكنش قد المسئوليه
حزب المحبه_


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

ماشى يا ميرا وانا بقولكى الف مبروك من قلبى على المنصب الكبير اوى دا وانا واثق ان انتى هتكونى اده وادود 
وانا هاقول لتويتى ربنا يسامحها مع ان للعلم رد تويتى كان انهاردة يا ميرا بس انا هاقولها ربنا يسامحكى يا تويتى
وخلاص يا تويتى انا مش زعلان منكى يا قمر وانتى تقولى اللى انتى عايزه 
حزب المحبة


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

ايوة كده يالف هما دول ولاد حزبنا
حزب المحبه:36_3_11: والورد ده ليك على كلامك الحلو ده


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

مفيش احلى منكى فى المنتدى دا يا ميرا يا وزيرة الحق يا حقنية انتى


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

_ لالالالالالالالالالالا يالف كل اللى فى المنتدى احلى من بعض 
وكلنا موجودين وبنحب بعض بسبب حب كل اللى فى المنتدى وربنا يخليك ويخلى محبتك دى 
حزب المحبه_


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

مش بقول حقنية فعلا كل اللى فى المنتدى احلى من بعض وربنا يزيد المحبة اللى فى قلوب الناس اللى فى المنتدى لبعض
ومهما كان اللى بيحصل فاكيد دا كله تهريج وفى الاخر احنا بتجمعنا محبة رب الارباب وملك الملوك 
حزب المحبة


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> هو فى اية يا شباب خير مالكم .. هدوا اللعب شوية .. اية الواحد ميعرفش ينام فى المنتدى دة شوية ​..



 معلش يااستاذ يوساب قلقنا منامك بس ليك حق 
وعلى فكرو من كتر الدوشه اللى عملناها انا لسه شايفه مشاركتك  وايه رايك تنضم لحزبنا
حزب المحبه


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

هو احنا كان صوتنا عالى اوى كدة 
مش حد يقولى يا جماعة ولا الناس تزعل مننا كدة 
احنا اسفين جدا ومش هنعمل كدة تانى اخر مرة والنبى يا بيه 
حزب المحبة


----------



## christ my lord (14 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> معلش يااستاذ يوساب قلقنا منامك بس ليك حق
> وعلى فكرو من كتر الدوشه اللى عملناها انا لسه شايفه مشاركتك  وايه رايك تنضم لحزبنا
> حزب المحبه



خلاص طيرتوا النوم من عينى الله يسامحكم .. وبالنسبة لاقتراح ميرا ان ارحب بشدة للانضمام لهذا الحزب المبارك .. ولكنى اعتقد اننى اكبر منكم سننا فالذلك يجب ان اكون رئيس هذا الحزب حتى يكون تحت مراقبة حكيمة وفعالة .. ومنتظر الرد​


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

انا موافق يا استاذ يوساب وحضرتك تنور المنصب


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

_ ماشى يافندم وليه لا احنا هنلاقى زيك فين بس برده الحزب لازم يكون ديموقراطى عشان كده لازم ناخد راى الشباب اللى معانا .. ايه رايكم ياشباب الحزب
حزب المحبه_


----------



## christ my lord (14 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> انا موافق يا استاذ يوساب وحضرتك تنور المنصب



الف شكر يا حبيبى .. انا كنت بجربكم واتضح انكم فعلا حزب محبة ممتاز .. بس ممكن اعرف اسمك اية .. لوف اية​


----------



## christ my lord (14 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _ ماشى يافندم وليه لا احنا هنلاقى زيك فين بس برده الحزب لازم يكون ديموقراطى عشان كده لازم ناخد راى الشباب اللى معانا .. ايه رايكم ياشباب الحزب
> حزب المحبه_



ياباشا متشكرين جداا على الكلام الجامد دة .. وبالنسبة لراى الشباب مفيش داعى منة لانى متنحى عن هذا المنصب العظيم دة لاننى كنت بجرب محبتكم فقط .. ونجحتوا بدرجة امتياز فى المحبة .. ​


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

انا اسمى باسم دا فى الاول 
ام ثانيا انا مش هارضى ان حد غير حضرتك يكون هو الرئيس بتاع الحزب 
عشان انا بقراء مواضيع كتير من بتاعت حضرتك وشايف انك مؤهل جدا للمنصب دا 
واكيد انا وكل الحزب هنتلعم من حضرتك 
حزب المحبة


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

_ لا خلاص يايوساب انا ولف اتفقنا انك رئيس الحزب بس بردو لازم نستنا بقيت الاعضاء لحد مايدخلوا عشان تكتمل الديمقراطيه ولا تراجع يايوساب عن المنصب
حزب المحبه_


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 يناير 2007)

*الموافقة علي المنصب يجب ان تكون بالاغلبية 
الديمقراطيه كده ولو عاوز الرياسة ادفع خلو مقعد 
الرئيس الحالي ( مستر هيرو )*


----------



## الياس عازار (14 يناير 2007)

احنا هنا


----------



## Bero (15 يناير 2007)

انا موافق ان استاذنا يكون رئيس الحزب الف مبروك ياباشا 
وده بوكى ورد لحضرتك للتهنة وربنا يباركك على الحزب:Roses: :Roses: :16_14_21: :16_14_21: :16_14_20: :16_14_20: :16_4_16: :16_4_16:


----------



## Bero (15 يناير 2007)

بس صدقونى هتلاقو الحياة مملة من غير مناكشة فى بعضنا عشان كده ياتويتى انا كنت بارفض بس عشان انا بحب المناكشة  وانا فرحان انى هنضم لحزب الجميل ده 
محبة للابد


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> انا اسمى باسم دا فى الاول
> ام ثانيا انا مش هارضى ان حد غير حضرتك يكون هو الرئيس بتاع الحزب
> عشان انا بقراء مواضيع كتير من بتاعت حضرتك وشايف انك مؤهل جدا للمنصب دا
> واكيد انا وكل الحزب هنتلعم من حضرتك
> حزب المحبة



الف شكر يا باسم حبيبى على الكلام الجميل دة .. وشكراا ليك على قرأتك لمواضيعى ... واخجلت تواضعنا .. ربنا يبارك حياتك ....​


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _ لا خلاص يايوساب انا ولف اتفقنا انك رئيس الحزب بس بردو لازم نستنا بقيت الاعضاء لحد مايدخلوا عشان تكتمل الديمقراطيه ولا تراجع يايوساب عن المنصب
> حزب المحبه_



هى الحكاية جد ولا اية انا مش فاهم اية حكاية الحزب دى اصلا  .. انا دخلت اتكلم من باب الدعابة فقط .. فياريت تفهمونى اية الحكاية بالظبط .. وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

Bero قال:


> انا موافق ان استاذنا يكون رئيس الحزب الف مبروك ياباشا
> وده بوكى ورد لحضرتك للتهنة وربنا يباركك على الحزب:Roses: :Roses: :16_14_21: :16_14_21: :16_14_20: :16_14_20: :16_4_16: :16_4_16:



الف شكر حبيبى على ورود الجميلة دى .. بس انا اصلا مش فاهم القصة من اولها هل هو هزار ولا جد ... فياريت تفهمونى .. وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bero (15 يناير 2007)

الحكاية جد وجد الجد كمان 
هو فى الاول كان فى حزبين بين الولاد والبنات وكانت حرب قوية جدا بين الفريقين 
وبعد مباحثات ومناقشات قرر باسم (لاف) هو وتويتى ان هم يلمو شمل الحزبين ودا طبعا بمساعدة ميرا 
استاذ فريد وكل الناس الحلوة اللى اشتكيت من الانشقاق فى المنتدى
بس وفعلا عملو حزب المحبة 
عشان كدة عايزنا حضرتك الحزب عشان عايز حد اكبر منناسن وعلما وحضرتك مش اقل من المنصب دا ابدا 
بس فياريت حضرتك توافق بهذا الحزب الذى سينشر المحبة فى قلوب هذا المنتدى


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*اهلا بيك يابيرو
اهلا بيك يا الياس 
في الحزب 
الحزب نور 
حــــزب المحبــة*


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*يالهوى*
*كل ده يحصل وانا مش دريانه*
*ناس تدخل وناس تخرج*
*وناس تلبخ فيا*
*ايامكوا مش معديه*
*اولا انا مخالفتش ياعم لاف القوانين*
*انت اللى بتخالف*
*وموافقه على منصب ميرا الجديد*
*ويوساب انت اكيد تليق على المنصب بتاعك*
*والله ولى التوفيق*


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

* لكن يابيرو على فكرة*
*انا كمان بحب جرالشكل ده*
*وبحب الهزار ده*
*لكن يلا بقى*
*حزب المحبه حكم*
*والحكم لله بقى*
*من قبل ومن بعد*
*بس ممكن نشوف موضوع تانى ونمسك فيه*
*ونكمل هزار وشكل:smil12:*


----------



## lovebjw (15 يناير 2007)

تموتى فى الشكل 
وانا اقولت ان انا مسامحيكى ومش زعلان منكى مع انكى عارفة انتى اقولتى ايه مش صح 
ومفيش حد لسه ساب الحزب 
وغير كدة انا ملبخت فيكى حتى ميرا ويوساب كانو قاعدين وسامعين الكلام كله 
انا لبخت يا مير فى حاجة 
وعلى العموم الحزب بقاه ليه رئيس نتكلم معاه مش كوسة زى الاول وكل واحد شايف ان حد غلط فيه 
يقدم تظلم وننتظر العدل من الرئيس يوساب 
وميرا وزيرة الحق ونشوف عشان انا مش هاحكم على نفسى لكن اى كان حكم الرئيس والوزراء اناموافق بيه 
حزب المحبة


----------



## الياس عازار (15 يناير 2007)

اللي تتفقو عليه يكون الرئيس انا موافق


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*يالهوى:yahoo: 
كل ده يحصل وانا مش دريانه
:77_77: :77_77: :77_77: 
طيب نعمل ايه ياتوتي مل انت 
اللي اختفيتي واحنا اخدناكي
 غياب خلي بالك في الحزب هيكون 
فيه دفتر حضور وانصراف واللي منكم
بيشتغل  يعرف الدفتر ده 
علي العموم حمدالله علي السلامة*

*حزب المحبه *


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*بص بقى*
*انا مش هتكلم*
*هسيبهم هما يجيبولى حقى*
*مليش دعوة*
*هو الىل غلط فينا*
*والمشاركات تثبت*
*اقروا وانتوا تشوفوا*
*والله هى الحكم العدل *
*وهيخلى الكل يحكم بالعدل*
*بس بقى ورونى الحكم*


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*طب ياسيدى*
*مش هغيب تانى*
*الا بقى لو الاعداء*
*دعوا عليا وربنا استجاب لهم*
*بس بازن الله مش هيفرح حد فيا*
*وانا اهووووو*


----------



## الياس عازار (15 يناير 2007)

هو من الرئيس الحلي و من يكون نائبه ومن امين السر ومن ......


----------



## الياس عازار (15 يناير 2007)

هل من احد هنا


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

ياريت لو حد موجود تدخلو الشات بتاع المنتدى .. ودة للاعضاء المباركين فقط والوصلة اهى​ http://arabchurch.com/forums/chat/flashchat.php


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*شوف الياس شايفك 
كده عينك علي كرسي
ادخل الكرسي اللي تلاقيه 
فاضي خده مبروك عليك*


----------



## meraaa (16 يناير 2007)

ياجماعه ياللى زعلنين ان مافيش جر شكل ولا مناقشات احنا ممكن نجر شكل بعض ونتناقش بس كله بمحبه ... وبقولكم ايه موضوع الحزب ده احنا معتبرينه هزار شويه بس ايه رايكم لو بجد نحوله لحاجه حقيقيه وننشرة فى المنتدى كله بس ازاى انا مش عارفه فكروا معايا بقه
والف مبروووووووووووووووووووك يابيرو ان دماغك لانت ووافقت تنضم لينا وياسيدى فكر فى اى جر شكل واحنا مش هنزعلك وهنجر شكلك للصبح 
حزب المحبه


----------



## christ my lord (16 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> ياجماعه ياللى زعلنين ان مافيش جر شكل ولا مناقشات احنا ممكن نجر شكل بعض ونتناقش بس كله بمحبه ... وبقولكم ايه موضوع الحزب ده احنا معتبرينه هزار شويه بس ايه رايكم لو بجد نحوله لحاجه حقيقيه وننشرة فى المنتدى كله بس ازاى انا مش عارفه فكروا معايا بقه
> والف مبروووووووووووووووووووك يابيرو ان دماغك لانت ووافقت تنضم لينا وياسيدى فكر فى اى جر شكل واحنا مش هنزعلك وهنجر شكلك للصبح
> حزب المحبه



بجد ياريت يكون فى حزب المحبة وينشر فى المنتدى ويكون لة اعضائة قائمين علية ويكون مهمة الحزب هو نشر المحبة فى حالة وجود خلافات بين الاعضاء او المشرفين والتوفيق بينهم  .. اية رايكم .. بس اكون الرئيس .. هههههه .. فكروا وردو على .. وعلى فكرة انا حاليا فى شات المنتدى لو عاوزين نتناقش فى الموضوع دة بشكل مباشر .. او نحدد يوم نكون مجتمعين فية ونتناقش بشكل جدى ..​


----------



## meraaa (16 يناير 2007)

_ فكرة جميله يايوساب وياااااااارب تتحقق فعلا وبجد
حزب المحبه_


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*بجد يا جماعة فكرة تكوين الحزب دي فكرة 
جميلة جدا وياريت فعلا نقدر نحققها ونخليه 
حزب حقيقي وفية اعضاء من كل التخصصات 
يعني لو فيه مشكلة مع حد سواء في المنتدي
او خارج المنتدي نناقشها ونشوف لها حل واذا 
استطعنا نساعدة يبقي كويس او نعرض مشكلته 
ويمكن حد يقراءها ويقدملة مساعدة حقيقية 

وعندي اقتراح يمكن علشان نديله شكل مستقل 
نعملة صفحة او موضوع مستقل  واسمحولي 
افتح الصفحة دي بأسم ( محاولة اقامة حزب جديد ) 
 فعلي السادة الاعضاء التوجه له للمشاركة 

وصلوا معي لقيام الحزب ونجاحه*


----------



## Bero (16 يناير 2007)

وانا موافق عشان بكده بنقول لله استخدمنا ان احنا نبارك بعض  ونساعد بعض فى حل مشاكلنا


----------



## meraaa (16 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *بجد يا جماعة فكرة تكوين الحزب دي فكرة
> جميلة جدا وياريت فعلا نقدر نحققها ونخليه
> حزب حقيقي وفية اعضاء من كل التخصصات
> يعني لو فيه مشكلة مع حد سواء في المنتدي
> ...



_   فكرة حلوة يافريد بجد
بس هى فين الصفحه ياريت تقول انت فتحتها فى انهى منتدى وربنا يعوض تعبك _


----------



## christ my lord (16 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *بجد يا جماعة فكرة تكوين الحزب دي فكرة
> جميلة جدا وياريت فعلا نقدر نحققها ونخليه
> حزب حقيقي وفية اعضاء من كل التخصصات
> يعني لو فيه مشكلة مع حد سواء في المنتدي
> ...



لو انت كتبتة قولى كتبتة فى اى قسم علشان اشارك .. ولو مكنتش لسة كتبتة ممكن انا اكتبة واقولكم علشان تشاركو معايا والمشروع دة ربنا يبارك فية ويظهر للنور​


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*روحو علي المنتدي الترفيهي العام

تلاقوني هناك في 

محاولة اقامة حزب جديد*


----------



## الياس عازار (16 يناير 2007)

أنا ما بخدش كرسي حد انتو عوزين تدوني مبأولش لاء


----------



## viola (18 يناير 2007)

انا بس عاوزه اقول حاجه :ليه دايما بيتقال ان الستات مش بيعجبهم العجب مع انى نفسى اشوف راجل عينه مليانه حتى لو الست قيداله صوابعها العشره شمع ولو طبقنا الحدوته الجميله على الراجاله افتكر انهم هايفكرو يطلعو عالسطوح كمان


----------



## ابن الفادي (18 يناير 2007)

*اهلا يا فيولا 

 :new5:  نعمة وسلام 

علشان دي اول مشاركة ليكي 
وداخله هجوم :spor22: :ranting: 
 علي طول المرة دي هنعدهالك 
علشان يبقي اخذتي واجب الضيافة *

   :36_13_5:  :8_5_17:   :361nl:


----------



## Bero (18 يناير 2007)

ايه يا فيولا  انتى داخلة سخنة ليه علينا احنا مش قدك  ده احنا ملائكة حتى :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## الياس عازار (18 يناير 2007)

:ab2: اهلا و سهلا بفيولا لاول مرة في المنتدى


----------



## الياس عازار (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## الياس عازار (18 يناير 2007)

hi





> D:\أقاويل البش\BACHIR\64.jpg


----------



## الياس عازار (18 يناير 2007)

> hi


hi


----------



## meraaa (18 يناير 2007)

_ شكرا يافيولا على مشاركتك الجميله معانا واهلا بيكى فى المنتدى يارب نشوف موضوعاتك ومشركاتك على طول ويارب تستفيدى كويس من المنتدى اهلا بيكى تانى وخلينا نشوفك على طول ربنا معاكى يااااااااارب_


----------



## viola (19 يناير 2007)

ميرسى اولا على واجب الضيافه بس انا بقول وجه نظرى وعلى فكره انا لو كنت من البنتين كنت عملت كده بردو انا بعترف بده بس فكر لو انت اتحطيت فى نفس الموقف هاتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟:new2: :new2:


----------



## twety (19 يناير 2007)

*كلامك صح يافيولا ياختى*
*بس نعمل ايه بقى*
*ربنا على المفترى والظالم*
*بس للاسف مش قادرة اتكلم*
*حزب المحبه بقى:smil13: *


----------



## lovebjw (19 يناير 2007)

انا لو قدامى الفرصة دى 
هارمى نفسى من الدور 150 عشان هاكون اتخنقت من الستات 
ومن المزيا الخيالية 
وهاعرف علطول ان هى الكامير الخفية عشان مفيش ستات بالصفات دى
حزب المحبة 
حلوة دى يا تويتى مش انتى بتحبى الشكل 
بس اهم حاجة حزب المحبة


----------



## الياس عازار (19 يناير 2007)

:yaka: لا شر على واجب مرة اخرى اهلا وسهلا بفيولا :t19: :big32: :ab2:  وخلينا نشوف مشركتك على طول   :smil12: حزب المحبة:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## الياس عازار (19 يناير 2007)

عفوا لا شكر على واجب


----------



## الياس عازار (19 يناير 2007)

:http://www.hamatoura.com/GreetingCard/December25/NativityOfChrist-Ar.html


----------



## الياس عازار (19 يناير 2007)

:http://www.hamatoura.com/GreetingCard/January6/Theophany-Ar.html


----------



## الياس عازار (19 يناير 2007)

مسا الخير لجميع الموجودين هنا


----------



## emy (20 يناير 2007)

هاى يا فيولا انتى نورتى المنتدى (بيتنا التانى) وربنا يباركك وعايز نشوف منك مشاركاتك حزب المحبه
وربنا معاكى


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههه
موضوع يخلي الواحد يبكي من الضحك اويضحك من كتر البكاء 

فعلا عزيزتي  صعب ارضاء المرأة 
لكن المرأة الفاضلة من عند اللة 
شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

ههههههههه شكرا ياريمووو على ردك
عشان بس تشكر النعمه اللى فى ايدك(اللى هى انا طبعا):beee:


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> ههههههههه شكرا ياريمووو على ردك
> عشان بس تشكر النعمه اللى فى ايدك(اللى هى انا طبعا):beee:



هههههههههه
طبعا انا بشكر ربنا اني مكنتش في المركز التجاري علشان يمكن حد من الفتاتين يخطفني 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

ههههههههه لا ياريمووو ماتتغرش كده ده انا بس اللى نفسى حلوة وبرضى بقليلى


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

هههههههه
 القليل مع الرب فيض كثير وغنى 
واكيد مع الايام ربنا هيعوض تعب محبتك 
ههههههههههه


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

ههههههه لا ياريمووو ماتفهمش كلامى غلط انا مبسوطه بقليلى ده


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> ههههههه لا ياريمووو ماتفهمش كلامى غلط انا مبسوطه بقليلى ده



ما انا عارف يا زوجتي العزيزة 
بس على فكرة موقفك دة بيغير عنوان الموضوع اللي انتي كاتباه
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

مش اشكال ماانا عاوزة اوضح ان مش كل البنات كده صعب ارضائهم صدقنى دول اقليه
لكن اغلب البنات بترضى بقليلها بس لو قليلها ده كويس ويستحق الرضا فعلا 
وعلى الفكرة هما ال2 ممكن يزودوا بعض ..فاهمنى؟


----------



## الياس عازار (16 فبراير 2007)

مش النساء يمكن ارضائهم


----------



## manshi55 (17 فبراير 2007)

*بصراحة البنتين غلطانين كان رجعوا تانى 
وسألوا على راجلين مستعملين أو حتى نص عمر
أهه قرد يسلى فى البيت ولا غزال يغم 
مهما ان كان أحسن من قلتهم 
شوفى الأغبيا
طاب دا لو ناصحين كان طلعوا عالسطح يمكن هناك 
يلاقوا أى راجل فى غلطة أو عيب مصنع أهه عالأقل يرضع العيال وهما فى الشغل
سؤال أخير لحضرتك يا ترى فى عليهم ضرايب الجماعة دول؟!!!!!!
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صحيح هم يضحك وهم يبكى
وعموما ميرسى خالص عالموضوع الجميل ده أهه ضحكتينا شوية
وربنا يباركك  ويزود مشاركاتك الطريفة*


----------



## meraaa (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ياmanshi55  على تعليقك ومنورة المنتدى ياباشا ومستنين موضوعاتك
ربنا معاكى يارب


----------



## manshi55 (17 فبراير 2007)

ميرسى خالص 
على فكرة يا أخت ميرا أنا أسمى مينا 
وربنا يباركك
شكراً


----------



## meraaa (17 فبراير 2007)

هههههههه سورى يامينا بجد مش تزعل 
منور المنتدى يافندم ومستنين مشاركاتك ..ربنا معاك


----------



## الياس عازار (26 فبراير 2007)

لماذا تبكي النساء

المرأة مخلوق ضعيف ..

تبكي دائما بدون سبب 

هذا ما يراه الرجال

فلماذا تبكي النساء؟ 

المرأة أكتاف بها من القوة ما يكفي لحمل هموم العالم ..
و بهما من الحنان ما يكفي لمنح الراحة و الأمن
المرأة قوة داخلية قادرة على تحمل الام الوضع و الام الرفض .. 
خاصة عندما يكون الرفض من ابنائها
المرأة ارادة صلبة تتحمل المسؤولية 
( عندما يتخلى عنها الجميع ) 
للعناية باسرتها رغم المرض و الانهاك دون تذمر او شكوى 
المرأة مشاعر حانية تغمر ابناءها و ان قسوا عليها .. 
و تخفف بها عن الالامهم ومخاوفهم و قلقهم ...
المرأة سند تشد من أزر زوجها في مواجهة الصعوبات ...
خلقت من ضلعه لتحمي قلبه من الاحزان ...
المرأة حكمة و صبر
.تعرف ان الزوج الصالح لا يؤذي زوجته ابدا ..
لكنه ..
بين حين و آخر ..
يمتحن قدرتها على تحمله و على الوقوف الى جانبه و مساندته دون 
و بعد ذلك ..
الا يحق لها ان تذرف دمعة؟ ...
دمعة وهبها أياها الله لها وحدها ...
لتذرفها متى ما احتاجت لذلك..

دمعة تجدد بها قوتها لتستمر الحياة
:kap: ​


----------



## emy (27 فبراير 2007)

_مرسى اوى يا الياس على الكلام الجميل ده_
_وشهد شاهد من اهلها_​


----------



## SAMIAFADY2 (28 فبراير 2007)

ميرا موضوعك حلو واى واحدة اكيد كانت هتعمل زيهم

بس حقيقى ان زوجى زى العسل


----------



## rania-grg (28 فبراير 2007)

(*القناعة كنز لايفنى) ماله الدور الاول كان اكتفوا بيه وبعد كده نعلمهم الباقى.
موضوع حلو ياميرا .*


----------



## meraaa (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا[SAMIAFADY2  انتى ورانيا على مروركم
وانا رايى من راسك يارانيا المفروض كانوا اقتنعوا من اول دور بس دى اخره اللى يتبطر على النعمه ههه
ربنا معاكم يااااااارب/SIZE]​


----------



## monlove (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ارضاء المراه ؟ ادخل هنا واعرف الاجابه*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا ميرا


----------



## meraaa (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ارضاء المراه ؟ ادخل هنا واعرف الاجابه*

*شكرا يامون على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا معاك يارب*​


----------



## twety (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ارضاء المراه ؟ ادخل هنا واعرف الاجابه*

الله يسامحك على الموضوع ده يارخمه


----------



## coptic hero (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ارضاء المراه ؟ ادخل هنا واعرف الاجابه*

هم كده الستات ما يعجبهومش العجب ولا الضحكه فى ساعه غضب هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## meraaa (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ارضاء المراه ؟ ادخل هنا واعرف الاجابه*

* ههههههههههههههه عليك تعليقات فظيعه ياهيرو
وماله الموضوع ياتويتى هانم بقه..ده حتى من اول الموضوعات اللى كنا بنبتدى نعمل فيها احزاب فاكرة ولا نسيتى ؟؟ههههههه
*​


----------

